# Huge ice storm in the Midwest...how high did it go?



## Sean Streck (Jan 13, 2016)

I saw surge all over the Midwest from the ice storm tonight. I saw as high as 7.0-9.0 in cities from St Louis to Columbus. Anyone catch a really big fish?


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

7.7X here a few minutes ago. I am staying home though since there is a layer of ice on the roads. Most of the fares will still be $5-10 if you pickup in our downtown area since the people rarely go over 1/2 mile.


----------



## GalinMcMahon (Jun 30, 2016)

Wednesday in the NW, same conditions. Map was solid maroon but they cap our surge at 3x. They used to show the actual surge in each area but now if it's red it's "3.0+" so you'd assume the plus in a major ice storm. One $85 ride but it was over 2 hours. 350 for the night so no real complaints.


----------



## stephan (Aug 25, 2016)

TBone said:


> 7.7X here a few minutes ago. I am staying home though since there is a layer of ice on the roads. Most of the fares will still be $5-10 if you pickup in our downtown area since the people rarely go over 1/2 mile.


0X HERE IN Worcester ma,because there are some stupid drivers available for no surge ,over 12 inch, I'm not gonna drive if no less than x3


----------



## stephan (Aug 25, 2016)

Off course I'm offline, no way , 90 cents a mile in this condition of weather, most trips are half and 4 miles, 90 percent . So 3-$4 no thank you.


----------



## naptownlux (Dec 1, 2016)

8.3x in Indianapolis last night. Was able to get several 4-6x surge trips for a solid 4 hours. Select and briefly LUX also surged. Got a few Selects between 1.8x up to 4x. This was the 8.3x fare.

Thank god for AWD.


----------



## 1rightwinger (Jul 13, 2015)

I am in Fargo North Dakota. Have seen a lot of good surges over the last month due to the weather. Last night several surges in the 3 to 5 range and toward the end of the night it was in the 7 to 8 range. I believe there's a lot less drivers on the road now. The way it should be. I like getting the surge rides. And I love driving in the snow and ice. Bring It On


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

One pax today said 7.7x wasn't enough last night. It was pretty dangerous, I guess, and the Uber driver was sliding all over the road.


----------



## UberChicago80 (Dec 22, 2016)

1.1


----------

